# Twas The Week Before Christmas Roosters



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Had some fun now that the corn is down!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Rick......is that a Gorden Setter?Nice looking dog.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

The corn is down? I was also out the other day...never seen so much standing corn in late December! That said, conditions couldnt be more ideal...light crust of snow...tolerable temps...frozen cat sloughs...still some birds left on the prairie. Apparently thats gonna change starting tomorrow.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey Rick, I was going to call you to see if you wanted to go out pheasant hunting this last weekend, clearly you were already out. Nice birds, I got into pretty good also. December roosters are fun!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

We were out also but didn't take any pictures after the hunt but I was able to get one of my GSP pointing a couple of hens in the tree row. Wanted to get one of my Gordon Setter but when he did point in front of me the cover was too thick and the rest of the time I have been sending him with my son and splitting up around the sloughs.

I was hoping to get out on Christmas Day but the wind sound like it is going to be bad so that might be it for my hunting this year.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Bagman said:


> The corn is down? I was also out the other day...never seen so much standing corn in late December! That said, conditions couldnt be more ideal...light crust of snow...tolerable temps...frozen cat sloughs...still some birds left on the prairie. Apparently thats gonna change starting tomorrow.


Compared to Thanksgiving, The corn is down in the area I hunt. 95% off. Flying over Fargo today, I see what you mean. Lot's of Corn standing in the valley.


----------

